# How to connect OBS and Zoom with Mac ?



## EmmaStRemy (Sep 14, 2020)

I need to create a virtual camera so as to link OBS and Zoom. 
I tried NDI. It works with windows but not with Mac. 
Which plug in do you suggest, where can I find It ?

Many Thanks if you have the solution 

Emmanuelle


----------



## yellowtechnica (Sep 15, 2020)

obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
					

NDI 4.10 is now available for OBS 28+! There are no changes other than compatibility with OBS 28.  This plugin adds simple audio/video input and output over IP using NewTek's NDI™ technology.  Three integrations are currently available: - NDI...




					obsproject.com
				




This works with Mac, I use it all the time. I even use it to go from PC to Mac. 

Also, you could just do a window capture to link Zoom and OBS, no?


----------



## willsie01 (Mar 12, 2022)

yellowtechnica said:


> This works with Mac, I use it all the time.


I've downloaded the plugin but as I can't get link from OBS to Zoom up and running yet I don't know if it installed. How can I check this on my MacBook? Where will I find it?


----------

